# Optiphen MIT Plus



## jenlwhi2 (Jan 16, 2018)

Do any of you know if this could be used for liquid soap? I can't find much information about it, but it lists it being ok pH to 10. It looks to be formaldehyde and paraben free?
I figure there some info I'm missing or else it would be the 'Hot' new item lol


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 17, 2018)

According to this PDF I found, it looks like it can be used for liquid soaps: https://www.in-cosmetics.com/__novadocuments/2592

I can't seem to find it being offered at any of the usual B&B vendors that many of us home-crafters use, though.  


IrishLass


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Jan 17, 2018)

IrishLass said:


> According to this PDF I found, it looks like it can be used for liquid soaps: https://www.in-cosmetics.com/__novadocuments/2592
> 
> I can't seem to find it being offered at any of the usual B&B vendors that many of us home-crafters use, though.
> 
> ...


Yes I saw this too! Have you seen anything negative about it? I'm wondering why others aren't using it if it's paraben and formalehyde free? I'll admit I don't understand all of the scientific data very well. So, I still feel like there must be something negative about it's ingredients lol


----------

